# Replication/Backup Gentoo

## new_user_gentoo

Hi, I'm new user Linux Gentoo

I have a problem. I want to perform real-time backup of the server where installed Gentoo. On my Gentoo server running Xen virtual machines. I would do the same server with the same configuration (with a different network addressing) Gentoo system with virtual machines. This "replication" should be performed every minute in order not to lose any data. I've heard of a paid solution so far is Double Take Backup. Do you know any free alternative? Be the solution?

----------

## chiefbag

Do a stage 4 first and then use that to clone to the new machine.

You can then use rsync to keep your user files up to date on the cloned using a cronjob.

----------

## new_user_gentoo

Well I understand that the cronjob will synchronize the virtual machines that are running in real mode on the backup server?

Is when I got there, running 15 machines with the servers on which the services are HTTP, FTP, and others are not slow the network?

----------

## chiefbag

If you are concerned about network bottle necks you could always install a second network on the machines and use that on a different subnet for doing your syncing.

----------

## new_user_gentoo

Ok, for the moment everything is clear except for:

If on server where I use Gentoo and Xen server I run RSYNC service is or will be replicating files - drive through the base of machines running XEN?

----------

## chiefbag

They should do, however I would be careful with this approach.

It might be safer to do the syncing on a domu basis.

----------

## new_user_gentoo

hmm ... and you can recommend me something to use in your company? I would add that the data are very sensitive

----------

## ppurka

 *new_user_gentoo wrote:*   

> Well I understand that the cronjob will synchronize the virtual machines that are running in real mode on the backup server?
> 
> Is when I got there, running 15 machines with the servers on which the services are HTTP, FTP, and others are not slow the network?

 rsync has an option by which you can limit the bandwidth:

```
       --bwlimit=KBPS       limit I/O bandwidth; KBytes per second

```

----------

## Sysa

In order to protect production LAN from saturation/overloading I'm using another NIC(s) to create alternative backup LAN.

Please keep in mind that it does not protect your system from possible CPU or I/O overloading...

----------

## nativemad

Sorry for my intervention, but wouldn't drdb do a better job than rsync in that case!?

----------

